# How can I switch the language on FreeBSD?



## Alastor (Feb 20, 2015)

I've found some instructions for the conversion of the system language (As an example, in German - de_DE), but many only locally or request some deep changes. Currently, there are no simple way to modify the complete language of FreeBSD? Is a complete translation of FreeBSD even available?

I hope to Enlightenment or Introduction - and please without to having reinstall the system.


----------



## diizzy (Feb 21, 2015)

The FreeBSD system language is English and it's at least for now designed that way. If you wanted to change the language (which is a horrible idea) you'd need to re-translate all strings in the source code.
//Danne


----------



## hukadan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Alastor,


> I've found some instructions for the conversion of the system language


By instructions, do you mean this part (here the German section) of the Handbook?

--- Edit ---

However, I would not recommend anyone to change the system language at least if he is in the learning process. Having English as default language allows you to directly "copy/paste" error messages without any approximate translations which gives you a better chance to find your problem.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 21, 2015)

See the Localization chapter of the Handbook, however state of the translation depends on given applications. I am not aware of state of the German language in the FreeBSD.


----------



## Alastor (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, then I let the system language. I would still like the keyboard language to completely switch to de_DE without immediately making it locally with each user.

Could one even just once the manual prepared for me to create retype? I am now a bit lazy to read me the whole manual for it .. ^^ So far I have only found only for the local body of individual users manual.

Edit:

I have now found a good tutorial for changing the keyboard and language setting - written in German. >> here << I'll still try to only change the keyboard language.

However, it is outdated and I think there are now better methods. I'm going to extensively test times a week and then write the solution here.


----------



## hukadan (Feb 21, 2015)

> I have now found a good tutorial for changing the keyboard and language setting - written in German. >> here << I'll still try to only change the keyboard language.


Well.. I think it is the link I gave you  .

If you just want to change the keyboard map and you use x11/xorg, you can simply insert 
	
	



```
setxkbmap de
```
 into your ~/.xinitrc file if you start X with `startx`. Otherwise, I think it depends on which display manager you use.


----------



## Alastor (Feb 21, 2015)

Argh.. It was the wrong link. >>This<< was the correct link I really meant.
have this now corrected from the previous post

Well, I have now removed the system language of instruction and already tested. I'm going to explain in the tutorial section, the necessary steps again extensively. I have also found the possibility of integrating the German keyboard layout in the kernel. To follow is also in Sing-User Mode provides the German keyboard.


----------



## chrbr (Feb 21, 2015)

Dear Alastor,
may be you want to have a look at vt and UTF-8 support. Please see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons
The lines in /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty=vt
kern.vt.spclkeys=15
```
end in /etc/rc.conf

```
keymap="german.iso.kbd"
```
and in /etc/login.conf

```
default:\
  :charset=UTF-8:\
  :lang=de_DE.UTF-8:\
```
should do the job. It needs to run `cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf` after change of the file. Regarding X the recommendation of hukadan applies. I have not tested Umlaute in single user mode, but I do not imagine a situation which needs Umlaute in this mode.

EDIT: In single user mode typing Umlaute I get beeps using sh, some escaped keycodes or UTF-8 codes in csh, Umlaute with additonal white space in vim. But in my opinion this is by far nothing to complain about.


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 23, 2015)

chrbr said:


> end in /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> keymap="german.iso.kbd"
> ```


Actually, this is a sc(4) code that gets translated internally by vt(4). The corresponding new value is:

```
keymap="de"
```
The list of valid keymaps can be found in /usr/share/vt/keymaps.


----------

